# 99 Acura Integra



## sxr (Mar 24, 2010)

Sup guys, felt the need to practice so I took my teg out for a spin, found this lot at some abandoned lazer tag place. Comments/critique much appreciated!


----------



## fotograf biel (Mar 24, 2010)

A light source from right behind would have shaped the car more ... btw: nice car!


----------



## sxr (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks man!

Agreed, it would have been a bit better if the car had more light towards the back, which is what my intentions were. Unfortunately, I only have 1 Cybersync receiver (just ordered another today) so I had to keep my lights really close together. Tried to throw my SB back there but it just wasn't picking up!


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Mar 25, 2010)

Less road, more car!


----------



## Rosshole (Mar 26, 2010)

BuZzZeRkEr said:


> Less road, more car!


 
Agreed, the pavement is a little distracting..


----------



## cnutco (Mar 26, 2010)

BuZzZeRkEr said:


> Less road, more car!



Dissagree... To each his own.

I think the road balances the sky quite nicely.

Other than the light... I like it!


----------



## sxr (Mar 26, 2010)

cnutco said:


> BuZzZeRkEr said:
> 
> 
> > Less road, more car!
> ...



Thanks for comments and opinions everyone!

Other than the light? Mind to specify more on that? Do you mean other than not having a back light on the car? Either way, I believe the light is what made this shot!


----------



## Leezon (Mar 27, 2010)

This shot is perfect in every way for my taste


----------



## dragon12 (Mar 27, 2010)

nice car but too much ground for my taste


----------



## anel (Mar 27, 2010)

so since when have you been a professional exactly? cool car.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 27, 2010)

Too much ground..... not enough car.


----------



## sxr (Mar 27, 2010)

anel said:


> so since when have you been a professional exactly? cool car.



Are you trying to interview me for a job? Hah. I've been shooting professionally for well over 2 years now...

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Deli (Mar 28, 2010)

sxr said:


> Are you trying to interview me for a job?


 

Nice car and picture. Front JDM bumper?


----------



## sxr (Mar 29, 2010)

Deli said:


> sxr said:
> 
> 
> > Are you trying to interview me for a job?
> ...



Thanks dude. I wish I had a JDM bumper, 1 piece headlights look insanely sick. Maybe one day when I paint her black... We'll see!


----------

